# The Death of Iain D. Campbell



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 28, 2017)

Dear brethren,

I regret to announce the death of the Revd Dr Iain D. Campbell. Your prayers for his family and friends would be appreciated.

For more information please see this link. I only met him and heard him preach in person a few times, but those meetings made a lasting impression. I am too upset to talk about the matter at length. I can only weep with those that weep.

Reactions: Praying 3


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Ed Walsh (Jan 28, 2017)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I regret to announce the death of the Revd Dr Iain D. Campbell.



I have included a link to what may be his last sermon from, *Sermon Audio* dated 1/18/2017 titled, *My Ultimate Assurance,* on John 6:37-40:
tinysa.com/sermon/119171038271


----------



## ZackF (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is the tribute on Ref21. I haven't had the blessing of reading any of his books yet but have always profited from his articles. Only 53 years old.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 28, 2017)

I was surprised to see how young he was. Awful day for the church militant.


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 29, 2017)

Very sad. I only met him once, although in the same denomination.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 30, 2017)

RHB's Book Talk blog posted a wonderful sermon/chapter he penned: "He is Altogether Lovely."

Here's the link: http://heritagebooktalk.com/he-is-altogether-lovely-iain-d-campbell/


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 31, 2017)

Here is an obit from Donald MacLeod

http://www.welovestornoway.com/index.php/obituaries/5871-the-reverend-dr-iain-d-campbell


----------

